# Sticky  Black Magic Hydraulics



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*Click here to go to www.BlackMagicHydraulics.com*

*Black Magic support forum on LayItLow.com --> layitlow.com/forums/blackmagic*​





link to old topic​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*....1-866-MAGIC-33.. *


----------



## CrazyPirate

greatttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## 4_PLAY!

.....................................................TTT 4 BMH..............................................


----------



## Big Tiny

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## topless_66




----------



## H0PSH0P

Thanks Ron & B.M.H Family for the hospitality uffin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI

DO U GUYS SELL HYDRUALICS


----------



## ourstyletx

vegas whats goin on tonight


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Mar 24 2010, 07:39 AM~16984634
> *DO U GUYS SELL HYDRUALICS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Mar 24 2010, 08:39 AM~16984634
> *DO U GUYS SELL HYDRUALICS
> *


WTF :roflmao:


----------



## S.A.S




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:h5: :h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jun 8 2010, 01:43 PM~17728511
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


Hey Rich, Imma Dream Teamer.... :wow: 

Sup foolio


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

So out of 8 trucks Black Magic and Rollin were targeted in Tulsa, stole everything but the trucks, trailers and hoppers! At least $10,000 worth of LOSS!!! Guess that how they treat the West Coast!! 

Biggest loss is the footage from Roswell which show was a TRIBUTE TO CHRIS from Majestics who passed away last year in a motorcycle accident!! 

Needless to say this Father's Day will be one to remember!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jun 8 2010, 01:43 PM~17728511
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


Imma crush you fooooo :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN, jlopezdover

:wave: must be nice u should get the balljoint extenders


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 27 2010, 08:41 AM~17316674
> *:yes:
> *


 SUP JERRY THAT WAS TIGHT OF YOU TO BRING THE REGAL UP TO THE NEW CROWD SHOW STRAIGHT REPERSENTING 4 UR CLUB THAT S WHATS UP WELL ILL TALK TO U LATER OR ILL C U IN VEGAS


----------



## Lay M low cc

whats up with that super 80 pump head is it faster than the rockford 13 or marzachi 13 well let me no


----------



## Alex U Faka

wassup from hawaii looking 4 the street Hop???


----------



## SundaySlackerMag

Lowrider Super Show 2010 by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by SundaySlackerMag_@Oct 12 2010, 10:41 AM~18791000
> *Lowrider Super Show 2010 by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## milton6599

Hey, what's up fellas!! 

I'm looking for a 3 chrome pump set up, w/pistion pump and 1 adex..

What's my best routh??


----------



## Beto's tray rag

:0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Oct 25 2010, 03:08 PM~18904483
> *Hey, what's up fellas!!
> 
> I'm looking for a 3 chrome pump set up, w/pistion pump and 1 adex..
> 
> What's my best routh??
> *


pm sent


----------



## LIKE A PIMP




----------



## RiddinglowCR

What up peeps... been trying to call but get no answer. :dunno:

I need the pair of Magic Balls (Bolted Cap) and 6 Chrome switch extensions.


----------



## TEQUILERO




----------



## TROUBLESOME

*I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST DIST. TO THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY....PJ'S 505 CUSTOMS IS NOW A DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC....HE STEPPED HIS GAME UP FROM WHOLESALE AND WILL NOW BE HANDLING ALL YOUR BLACK MAGIC NEEDS FOR NEW MEXICO!!!* :wow:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## irene65

Hi Guys! Just wanted to say it was a pleasure meeting you guys this weekend! Thanks for the hook up the hops were fun, but my SD hops still #1..lol See you guys next month! Stay blessed !


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by irene65_@Mar 14 2011, 01:56 PM~20089017
> *Hi Guys! Just wanted to say it was a pleasure meeting you guys this weekend! Thanks for the hook up the hops were fun, but my SD hops still #1..lol See you guys next month! Stay blessed !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TROUBLESOME

_*I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO*_


----------



## ElProfeJose

where in the worls is Black Magic Hydralics??????????


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup:


ESEROB said:


> SUP JERRY THAT WAS TIGHT OF YOU TO BRING THE REGAL UP TO THE NEW CROWD SHOW STRAIGHT REPERSENTING 4 UR CLUB THAT S WHATS UP WELL ILL TALK TO U LATER OR ILL C U IN VEGAS


----------



## Junior LOC

Clean Topic!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ElProfeJose said:


> where in the worls is Black Magic Hydralics??????????


BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS

1880 LOSEE RD.

LAS VEGAS, NV. 89030

1-866-MAGIC-33


----------



## Junior LOC

THE REAL BIG M said:


> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS
> 
> 1880 LOSEE RD.
> 
> LAS VEGAS, NV. 89030
> 
> 1-866-MAGIC-33


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Imma crush you fooooo :biggrin:


:nono::nono::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> :nono::nono::thumbsup::h5:


LMAO!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_jus a few days until the super show.. hit us up for all your hydraulics & suspension needs..
_
*black magic hydraulics.. 1-866-magic-33*


----------



## DIPN714

thanks mr real big M my gears are doing da dog gone thang;;tex brett and tell him how da elco doing thanksBIG AL SAID IT


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> thanks mr real big M my gears are doing da dog gone thang;;tex brett and tell him how da elco doing thanksBIG AL SAID IT


 ;;;;;;;;;


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

Now recruiting members in the Las Vegas NV area, Rollin 13” and 14” wire wheels and white walls true ( lowrider style ). Wanting rides and lowrider bikes. Looking for homies that want a real club family not just a plaque. We are one of the fastest growing clubs out there. Contact Randal Vice President of the Las Vegas Chapter you can text or call 702-401-5846. Check us out online at lowriderstylecarclub.com were you can also see our latest winners from the Las Vegas Lowrider Magazine Super Show 2011 Thanks and keep it low homies.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DIPN714 said:


> thanks mr real big M my gears are doing da dog gone thang;;tex brett and tell him how da elco doing thanksBIG AL SAID IT


:thumbsup:



MUFASA said:


> ;;;;;;;;;


:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## Junior LOC

:drama:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:thumbsup:Waiting for the packag


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila

Any events going on new years day in vegas?


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> :thumbsup:Waiting for the packag


Thats whats up Javi, can't wait to see your Pops '64 Juiced Up with some Black Magic Pumps.


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> Thats whats up Javi, can't wait to see your Pops '64 Juiced Up with some Black Magic Pumps.


GOT IT :thumbsupropin off car at shop tonite will be ordering my piston soon :thumbsup:Gotta recuperate from the holidays lol


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> GOT IT :thumbsupropin off car at shop tonite will be ordering my piston soon :thumbsup:Gotta recuperate from the holidays lol


Fo sho, I feel you on that one G. 

Tis' the Season :run:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila

Hey LAS VEGAS!!!!!!!! Anything goin on next weekend? shows, hops, whatever????


----------



## Junior LOC

Thrilla-n-Manila said:


> Hey LAS VEGAS!!!!!!!! Anything goin on next weekend? shows, hops, whatever????


:dunno:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

uffin:


----------



## DIPN714

thanks ron for my gears i am back on da bumper


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## Junior LOC

Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


:thumbsup:


----------



## DriveBye213

:worship:


----------



## Junior LOC

DriveBye213 said:


> :worship:


:dunno:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Coronado Customs will be at the City Cruisers Car Show show in Cali this weakend to show our freinds support. If anyone needs parts brought up send me or West Coast Hopper a pm with what you need and save on the shipping charge. And yes we have 13"w/w tires in stock._


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!


Whats up player. !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT to all the homies from black majic hydralics!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT to all the homies from black majic hydralics!!!!!



Thanks Homie...


----------



## SundaySlackerMag

Whats good.


----------



## Big Tiny




----------



## Junior LOC

Big Tiny said:


> View attachment 525127


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Junior LOC

Here are the videos of ONE LIFE CC posted up at Woodley Park for the Majestics 818 End of Summer Picnic...Enjoy RAZA!!


----------



## david82

Im lookin for a good setup 3 pumps n 8 battery's lookin to lock up a 3 wheel while driving on the freeway!! Pm me


----------



## Junior LOC

Black Magic is the shit!!

One Life CC Familia showing some love to this topic...


----------



## lowdude13

TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF !(COTTON KANDY)T~T~T BLK.MAGIC HYDRAULICS!!!!:yes:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

david82 said:


> Im lookin for a good setup 3 pumps n 8 battery's lookin to lock up a 3 wheel while driving on the freeway!! Pm me


pm sent :biggrin:

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## ElProfeJose

Saw you guys in Vegas and bought some top and bottom adjustables for my town car. They look like they are built right. Haven't put them on yet but I know I'll enjoy them. TTT. Thanks to te entire black magic team!!


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT for BMH...:thumbsup: Just ordered my Ybone and cant wait till its here. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS ART'S PARTS IN SO.CAL IS SELLING PRODUCTS THAT ARE JUNK!!!!!! I BOUGHT A ROCKFORD PUMPHEAD #11 AND IT DIDNT WORK!!!! ART WOULD NOT REPLACE IT TELLING ME NO WARRANTY!!!!! I WAS BURNED FOR $107.00 DON'T BUY SHIT FROM ART'S NO GOOD PARTS!!!!!!! GOD DON'T LIKE UGLY:nono:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Cali4Life916 said:


> TTT for BMH...:thumbsup: Just ordered my Ybone and cant wait till its here. Happy Holidays!!!


:biggrin:



JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS ART'S PARTS IN SO.CAL IS SELLING PRODUCTS THAT ARE JUNK!!!!!! I BOUGHT A ROCKFORD PUMPHEAD #11 AND IT DIDNT WORK!!!! ART WOULD NOT REPLACE IT TELLING ME NO WARRANTY!!!!! I WAS BURNED FOR $107.00 DON'T BUY SHIT FROM ART'S NO GOOD PARTS!!!!!!! GOD DON'T LIKE UGLY:nono:


:shocked:


----------



## georgerr




----------



## Junior LOC

georgerr said:


> View attachment 596090


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

bump fpr black majic!!!


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## SMASHINGICONINK!

DAT IS SOME GANGSTA AS RIDE POSTED


----------



## Ralph B presents

It's called guns and roses


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## meno97

:h5:THIS SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## Junior LOC

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*thanks for all your orders.:biggrin:.
been fly'n off the shelf..:run:. 
today is the last day of the sale.:happysad:.
so get em why you can.:cheesy:.
marzocci #9 corrected version
at this blow out price.. 165$.. *


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Junior LOC

Black Magic is the way to go


----------



## oneeightseven3

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL IS BACK;;SO WHAT I
U NEED HIT ME UP...WILL GET U TO DA BUMPER,,,BLACK MAJIC PARTS


----------



## Ralph B

SAVE THE DATE!


----------



## Abel1205

It's called guns and roses.


----------



## Abel1205

It's called guns and roses.


----------

